# More views for Youtube



## sreeraksha (Jul 2, 2016)

What is the best way to get more views for Youtube?


----------



## Desmond (Jul 2, 2016)

Make good videos.


----------



## sreeraksha (Jul 4, 2016)

Other than that, is there any suggestions?


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 4, 2016)

you need to tell us a bit more info on this topic than you have posted in first post.


----------



## Elyn (Jul 4, 2016)

sreeraksha said:


> What is the best way to get more views for Youtube?


Make attractive and quality videos. It should have a good story board. Share the links of the videos through social media sites. It should also contain a suspense factor which will trigger more views.


----------



## dissel (Jul 5, 2016)

If you are looking for Carrier about making YouTube videos and Earn - here is the some true facts -

Weekly Talks - Youtube As Career Some Facts &amp; Figures - YouTub


----------



## superpower (Jul 6, 2016)

Your video should have the content what most of the people like to see, and what your duty is to share the links on the social media sites to invite the people to play the video.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 12, 2016)

I think he need some view bot 

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## dinuanzz (Sep 3, 2016)

Share it Social Media Site it doesnt need money it just needs your effort to share to your social media and tell your friends to look for it


----------

